# Lump on ADF side.



## AriaF1980 (Apr 22, 2015)

My ADF, Phoenix, suddenly has
a large lump in her side. I didn't notice it this afternoon, and she was hiding in her house with her head sticking out while she was eating. But after she ate she came out to swim and I noticed this lump. She swims sideways and seems off balance, sometimes flips over while swimming. Could it just be from eating or is something wrong? I just fed her a ReptoMin stick. I did a water change yesterday as well as checked the pH and ammonia levels which were all fine. Temperature is about 78°. 5 gallon tank, lives with another adf with fake plants and some little "houses" to hide in. Seems active as usual at the moment. Any ideas?


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like dropsy to me… Not sure, here are links to helpful websites! Best of luck  http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id18.html
http://exoticpets.about.com/od/frogsandtoads/a/African-Dwarf-Frog-Dropsy.htm 

This last one seems to be the most helpful!
https://sites.google.com/a/jenstefrogs.com/jenstefrogs/emergency-section/common-diseases


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That gravel looks pretty small...could she have ingested some? they don't have the best eyesight and snap at anything


----------

